# warmouth- goggle eye.



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

June is a great month for warmouth. caught a sack full near the sisters on choctaw river. there bedding all mounth. very agressive fish . used live crawdads. but they will hit artificial baits as well. have caught them on finese worms and tex rig worms up to 6 inch. they make a great fish fry. try um.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Definetly one of my favorite fish to catch!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Havent fish the river up that way in a while.

Where/how do you get your crawfish?


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a few traps. kind of like a minnow trap. a friend of mine in alabama made them for me. fine mesh wire . short funnels on bottom. a piece of bacon in middle there ya go. if you have a hand net you can get some from draninage ditches or swamp backwater. .. just watch for snakes. some seafood markets will sometimes carry them. you could use dead ones if you like. warmouth air not very pickey.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never used crawfish,but have used small shrimp and 4 inch plastic worms and done real good.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got me a crawfish trap/ minnow trap and i've been trying it in all the creeks and ditches around my house and i haven't gotten anything but an eel and a small turtle. I have baited it with bacon and with cut bait. Am i doing anything wrong? I've tried 5 different places?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Found a place near Freeport where you can buy live crawfish for $2.00 a pound. Heard of a place down on 98 in south Walton where they are $1.00 pound but you have to buy 10 pounds. A couple of pounds is a lot of crawfish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Found a place near Freeport where you can buy live crawfish for $2.00 a pound. Heard of a place down on 98 in south Walton where they are $1.00 pound but you have to buy 10 pounds. A couple of pounds is a lot of crawfish.


Where in Freeport...? I gotta fish camp down there! Next time I go, I may buy a bunch to chunk in my local pond ...:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Correction on the price, they are $3.00 per pound for live crawfish. $4 cooked. Bruce McCullough 850-978-4338. He's located in Portland, about 3 miles west of Freeport on hwy 20. Gets them on Thursday morning. It's best to call and reserve if you want a lot. Also, heard yesterday they will get them for maybe a couple more weeks then the crawfish will start to molt. Will take a month or so before they are hard shell and available again. I got 10 pounds cooked on Thursday and 2 or 3 were soft shell.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff Jr. at least you have some ditches neaby to look. Around here they are all dry or non existent. I did find some earlier this week with water that are across the bay in Santa Rosa Beach near the bay that had water. First think I though of was possible crawdads for bait.


----------

